
Wall Street Bull Artist Calls BS on ‘Fearless Girl’ Statue - mudil
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/wall-street-bull-artist-calls-bs-on-fearless-girl-statue-2017-03-20
======
jmcdiesel
Does the intent (or source) of the Girl's Statue matter if it's drawing the
right kind of attention and sending the right message?

Not taking sides - just feel like, the fact that it was marketing doesn't
really change its effect..

------
I_am_neo
The bull represents money and what it takes to make lots and lots of
money..... art? no

------
cr0sh
I find it telling of the number of commenters at the article who are for the
removal of the FG statue. For if they were secure in their positions (whatever
they may be), they wouldn't be protesting so much about the work.

